# cichlid eating peas??



## Fishylover27

Hey I was just wondering....could my african cichlids eat peas?? If so, what kind...... thanks in advance:-D:-D:-D:-D 

Fishylover27


----------



## bettababy

They can, if they will. The peas should be fresh or fresh/frozen, not canned. They should be blanched to remove the outer shell and only the mushy insides should be offered to the fish. Be forewarned, peas can make quite a mess of water quality, so lots of water changes if/when you offer this for food... the sooner after feeding the better. Also note, this should not be their staple diet, simply one of many foods they should be offered/given. A good pellet food such as Spectrum New Life pellets should make up a large part of their diet to be sure they are getting well balanced nutrition. They will also eat some types of hair algae, algae sheets, formula 1 frozen food & brine shrimp, all of which is good for them for a rounded diet. Avoid high protein foods such as worms.


----------



## Fishylover27

bettababy said:


> They can, if they will. The peas should be fresh or fresh/frozen, not canned. They should be blanched to remove the outer shell and only the mushy insides should be offered to the fish. Be forewarned, peas can make quite a mess of water quality, so lots of water changes if/when you offer this for food... the sooner after feeding the better. Also note, this should not be their staple diet, simply one of many foods they should be offered/given. A good pellet food such as Spectrum New Life pellets should make up a large part of their diet to be sure they are getting well balanced nutrition. They will also eat some types of hair algae, algae sheets, formula 1 frozen food & brine shrimp, all of which is good for them for a rounded diet. Avoid high protein foods such as worms.


 
thanks soo much bettababy I appreciate your help;-)


----------

